# Rauros, falls of



## Bimblmere (Jan 7, 2002)

Rauros, falls of


----------



## Ragnarok (Jan 7, 2002)

Uh, ok.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 5, 2011)

Just surfing some old threads...Loved this...:*p


My answer : It's better to have the Falls of Rauros...than something that falls off Rauros...


----------

